
Why Wikipedia is not so great - makimaki
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Why_Wikipedia_is_not_so_great
======
bonaldi
By jove, that Wikipedia page is accurate and well-written!

------
timmorgan
[http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:A9H3pqjznZwJ:en.wikipedi...](http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:A9H3pqjznZwJ:en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Why_Wikipedia_is_not_so_great+Why+Wikipedia+is+not+so+great&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us)

This page has to be deleted and undeleted by admins, yes? So editors with
privileges are helping to write this and reinstate it from time to time?
Interesting.

~~~
halo
Someone killed the redirect because it was in article space.

The original article is here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Why_Wikipedia_is_not_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Why_Wikipedia_is_not_so_great)

------
ashleyw
The only problem for me is its so complicated; if I found obvious vandalism
which hadn't got caught by any of the active members, it'd take me 10 mins to
work out how to revert it correctly — it'd not be much harder to use it from
the command line!

~~~
snprbob86
Yeah, I think that MetaWiki is overly complicated and heavily lacking in ease
of use.

Maybe someone could treat Wikipedia as a back-end and implement a cleaner,
simpler, and more powerful UI on top without having to fork the entire
database?

~~~
randomwalker
My preferences --> gadgets --> editing gadgets.

Between the various gadgets there, I'm sure you can find what you want. And
you can write your own too. There are a variety of user-contributed
stylesheets and scripts listed elsewhere on the site.

Unless you're trying to do admin tasks, I'm not sure what you mean ease of
use. Just click the edit button and start typing. If the formatting is wrong,
someone will clean up after you.

~~~
snprbob86
I had no idea that was there... I'm sure most people don't.

------
Prrometheus
It's great for math.

~~~
brent
Except for the inaccuracies. I find MathWorld to be a safer bet.

~~~
jcromartie
I second MathWorld. Sometimes I spend hours reading it.

------
rejoyy
although i agree with the points raised here, am inclined to be critical of
the uh, critic... when all is said and done, wikipedia provides a lot of info
we can use and THAT is what matters...

ps: it would be to wikipedia's own good if it could reflect on the points
raised by the "critic"... aren't we all for self improvement, eh?

------
Ardit20
So basicaly wikipedia reflects the society we live in and the many varied
views and tactis we humans use. Intresting.

